# Picked up this minty S&W 945-1 yesterday.....



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

The S&W Performance Center did a fine job on this one..... 2.5 pound trigger pull......


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice....hope it didn't cost you an arm and a leg:mrgreen:


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Nope.... $900 works for me.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Outstanding find! Nice gun (and pics!).


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mine is a 945 nothing. That is a good price for one if the guts are in good shape.


----------

